# Tufão Talas



## Teles (5 Set 2011 às 00:47)

O tufão Talas já provocou pelo menos 20 mortos e 50 desaparecidos no oeste do Japão, fustigado por chuvas torrenciais e ventos fortes, indicam os meios de comunicação e autoridades japonesas.




http://www.dn.pt/inicio/globo/interior.aspx?content_id=1975249&seccao=%C1sia


----------

